# Bulging Eyeball - Hypo and Confused - Help!



## BeccaD (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Everyone, I'm a long time lurker. I'm hoping to get some opinions on my situation. I will try to keep it short.

I'm 45 yrs old was diagnosed hypo 7 yrs ago. I was taking Levothyroxine 100 mcg. I have not taken any thyroid meds since Oct.. In Jan. levels were tested and dr said were normal. Tested again 3 wks ago and levels normal again.
Last week had eye exam and optometrist said ONE of my eyes is enlarged. She said to have my thyroid checked and the inside of my eye looked normal.

Symptoms now:
Difficulty swallowing - difficulty breathing when this happens. Was thinking is from acid reflux.
When I push and feel around on neck I can't feel anything sticking out but - If I push directly in center at bottom of neck it does feel sort of like something is there. I feel it from the inside. Feels the same but not as severe as when I can't swallow.
Bulging in one eye, Shaky hands, Fatigue, Forgetful, Confused thoughts, Chest tightness, Muscle weakness, Sensitive to heat (menopause?), Fast heartbeat sometimes, No menstrual cycle since Nov. (menopause?), A little hair loss.

I have not been diagnosed with menopause. My dr said he doesn't normally test for it. Because of hot flashes and no period he said assume menopause.

I take ADD/ADHD med (amphetamine), Bipolar meds, Bloodpressure med (normal with med), Chlorestral med (normal with med).

If it weren't for the bulging eye (why only one eye?) and shaky hands (started about a month ago) I would think menopause/acid reflux. Can a bulging eye be from hypo or only hyper? I'm confused about symptoms.

And lastly - should I see an opthalmologist first or my regular gp?
You all know more about these things than I do. Any opinions? Anything is appreciated. Thanks, BeccaD


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

I think you need the thyroid labs run again, and this time with antibodies--especially TSI--thyroid stimulating antibodies--and also a thyroid ultrasound to start.

Any labs you have that are recent that you can post with ranges would be helpful.

Your symptoms--and now the exophthalmos (bulging eye) may be pointing to hyperthyroidism. They need to be fully investigated.

You should see an ophthalmologist that has some experience with thyroid eye disease. Your GP may run the proper antibodies tests if you ask them to test you for Grave's but likely you will need to see an endocrinologist for evaluation and treatment.


----------



## BeccaD (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks Lainey, I made an appt with an ophthamologist that treats Graves' and I can't wait to get all of this figured out. I also made an appt with a different dr for my thyroid. I was lucky enough to find an endo that's also a primary care phys.. Woohoo so insurance can pay!
Thanks a bunch,
BeccaD


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Good, and keep us posted on your results.

It's not unheard of for someone who is treated for hypothyroidism to cross over to hyperthyroidism due to a change in the antibodies' levels.


----------

